# Mutombo confronts fan over alleged racial slurs/Heckler banned for season



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Article 


> ORLANDO, Fla. -- Houston Rockets center Dikembe Mutombo got into it with a fan who allegedly yelled racist slurs at him in the third quarter of the Rockets' preseason loss to the Orlando Magic on Thursday night.
> 
> Mutombo yelled at the man and gestured back. The fan was ejected. No action was taken against Mutombo.
> 
> ...


This is a very serious matter. I know everybody is on Deke's side, but we really have to think about this topic in our society today.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: Mutombo confronts fan over alleged racial slurs*

I saw this. Deke looked like he really wanted to go after that guy. You could tell he was really angry as well as he should be. And the guy looked like a real jerk with his silky/satiny colorful shirt. And then he has the audacity to try to hype the crowd as he's being escorted out by the guards.


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Mutombo confronts fan over alleged racial slurs*

Unless you experience them yourself, its extremely difficult to understand the helpless and frustration when attacked with the slurs.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: Mutombo confronts fan over alleged racial slurs*

While it would have been wrong for Mutombo to pursue the loser, one can only hope that the *** gets jumped and suitably... educated... so as to not say such things again. That guy should have had the crap beaten out of him by his fellow fans...


----------



## ztpc_lukui (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: Mutombo confronts fan over alleged racial slurs*

it's a very serious matter! i hope it would not happen again!


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: Mutombo confronts fan over alleged racial slurs*

I wondered why that man was leaving with the secruity, I didnt see it but yes this is a serious matter.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Mutombo confronts fan over alleged racial slurs*

Good that this is so rare that it's shocking when it occurs. This sort of thing happens all the time at European soccer matches. And not just one guy. More like half the stadium.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Mutombo confronts fan over alleged racial slurs*

That makes me sick. I'm sure the guy was probably drunk, but I want to know who raises their child to be able to say that even if they are inebriated!

It's a shame that people have to do that... my theory, is they aren't intelligent enough to come up with something clever to yell so they backtrack to being neanderthals... me good, you bad.


----------



## AIFAN3 (Sep 17, 2005)

*Re: Mutombo confronts fan over alleged racial slurs*

The guy who supposedly did this apparently posts on realgm and bbb.net as Hairy Midget....


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Mutombo confronts fan over alleged racial slurs*

funny... if that's true his screen name says a lot about his intelligence.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: Mutombo confronts fan over alleged racial slurs*

WOW! It takes alot for a guy like Deke to go off like that. He is such a humanitarian. Agree will all posters; nobody should've done anything to the guy while he was in the building with all those cameras. Off camera out in the parking lot a beat down should've taken place. Excuse me, a lesson on racial tolerance should've HAMMERED into this idiot.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Mutombo confronts fan over alleged racial slurs*

Isn't assuming that "you look like a monkey" is racist, inherently racist?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Mutombo confronts fan over alleged racial slurs*



sherwin said:


> Isn't assuming that "you look like a monkey" is racist, inherently racist?


monkey has been used as a racist term for a long time so there is nothing wrong with assuming calling a black person a monkey is racist.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Mutombo confronts fan over alleged racial slurs*



sherwin said:


> Isn't assuming that "you look like a monkey" is racist, inherently racist?


Not that what the guy said was right and not that Mutumbo responded irrationally... but whats to keep a guy from yelling the "N" word to Dikembe if he was meaning to berate with racial slurs? For fear that African-Americans around him will react to the "N" word slur and not to a "Monkey" slur?

I dunno. I call Marion a monkey all the time because of the way he plays rather than what he looks and I think Sherwin brings up a pretty perceptive point. One could argue that Mutombo plays like a monkey.

At any rate, I agree with all the posters assuming that the alleged racial slurs were meant to be racial slurs.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Heckler banned for season*

And now there is a follow up about this incident. 
The man is banned for the season of any NBA games.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Heckler banned for season*




Dean the Master said:


> And now there is a follow up about this incident.
> The man is banned for the season of any NBA games.


Wow, it seems as if they guy really is sorry for saying what he said. Also rich cause he offered 5 grand to a charity of Mutombos choice... Nice way to clear up a screw up


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: Heckler banned for season*



OneBadLT123 said:


> Wow, it seems as if they guy really is sorry for saying what he said. Also rich cause he offered 5 grand to a charity of Mutombos choice... Nice way to clear up a screw up


Of course hes rich... check this out...

http://www.mastersrealtyorlando.com/team/team_hh.cfm

The man is set... he knows what hes doing, and he seems to be very professional... I think he just overeacted.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Now THIS is stupid!!!!!



> The Orlando Magic front office declined to comment on Thursday night's incident, saying it is now being investigated by the NBA.
> 
> Hooman Hamzehloui, the fan who was kicked out of the game said he was not making racial insults.
> 
> ...


A fan there says Mutombo should be suspended, wtf??

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/15456493/


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

See, this is why this stuff continues to be a problem, heaven forbid you stick up for yourself. Now I don't know if Deke flashed him a strategically placed finger or not, but regardless the guy didn't need to be shouting derogatory terms in the first place. 

The problem isn't Deke yelling back, the problem is fans being disrespectful. 

People think because these are NBA players they have the right to do and say whatever they want to them, but they don't. They are people with feelings just like anyone else.

Hoosan or whatever his name is would have been just as outraged as Deke if someone called him something nasty.

Sigh.. and the fact that this fan thinks its Deke's fault just proves to me there are some people out there with no concept of right and wrong. He says fans shouldn't have to worry about players coming into the stands... well players shouldn't have to be heckled with racial slurs either.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

The Voice of Reason 

Really glad that someone wrote an article with some intelligence. Not all Floridians are morons!


----------

